# Bear fight



## JerseyJays

Custom mount completed recently.. thought inwoukd share because it's not the normal stuff i normally get to work on. 










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinsker

:jeez: That's incredible. Beautiful work!!!!


----------



## sawtoothscream

Usually not a fan of aggressive poses but this one is awesome. Well done


----------



## WYLAND

One of the cooler bear mounts ive seen... Nicely Done  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## pointndog

Looks Awesome.


----------



## John-in-VA

Great work looks amazing .


----------



## Brian811

Very nice!!!!


----------



## bucknut1

Amazing

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Auburn91

:thumbs_up

Awesome!!


----------



## QSA01

I think that very well may be my favorite bear mount that I have seen. That is truly impressive! That could fetch a high price tag to a business with a big show room like Bass Pro/Cabelas.


----------



## JerseyJays

Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## spedelbrock

QSA01 said:


> I think that very well may be my favorite bear mount that I have seen. That is truly impressive! That could fetch a high price tag to a business with a big show room like Bass Pro/Cabelas.


100% agree....


----------



## Big_Bucks

Amazing!!!!


----------



## coloelk340

Gorgeous!


----------



## survivalistd

That's one of a kind very well done . 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flemdogg

Super cool!!!


----------



## braunavery

That’s really impressive. Never seen anything like it. Good stuff


----------



## 03mossy

Bravo man that is some nice work!!!


----------



## bowtech2006

Awesome, very talented!!!


----------



## Kighty7

Very Cool mount!


----------



## alanks98

wow thats really nice


----------



## Trophy104

Wow... that took some time! Great Work


----------



## jbmn

That is awesome!


----------



## SASKMUDDER

very nice


----------



## woodsman78

One of the best mounts I have ever seen Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## GTO63

Thats a beautiful mount!


----------



## Jayb30

Amazing!!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVElkhunter

Looks awesome!


----------



## houlemoto7

That is amazing, very nice work!!


----------



## BLHOOV9817

Wow probably the best mount I have ever laid eyes on


----------



## Jcotattoos

That's pretty rad !


----------



## CanadianEH

One of the best bear mounts Ive seen..


----------



## Notork-3

nice!


----------



## JCcypress

Man, that's amazing!


----------



## Braves-01

This is awesome, Great job!!!!!


----------



## FLBowhunter 27

Newbie so just seeing this. WOW, that looks great Got a pic of it in your house?


----------



## CaptainCole

Awesome!


----------



## Naulte

Gorgeous!


----------



## acitalianman13

Wow that is awesome!!


----------



## asouthercanuck

That's awesome! I love it!


----------



## bsjdoublexl

Sweet!


----------



## Frock460

Great, now have to add another bear to my bucket list


----------



## crate572

Life like ... great job


----------



## akak510

Very pretty. Great work.


----------



## wiyfzr

That is awesome


----------



## Bullhonkie

Amazing work!


----------



## [email protected]

how do they hold up out in the weather?


----------



## kraze_archer

Awesome mount. One of the coolest mounts i've ever seen.


----------



## ndangelo

Very epic


----------



## fbbirdhunter

very nice.


----------



## FreeMike

That is true artwork! Incredible!


----------



## weldermike70

Very well done I love it, and pretty much a one off original and very life like.


----------



## Buffalo Jake

That is awesome!!!


----------



## Bigtoeballew

Looks great!


----------



## azelkhunter12

Unreal. Looks amazing


----------



## rwk83

dang that is awesome!


----------



## Bth340

Never seen that before. Awesome!


----------



## sammccormick

Sockeye and all. Love it.


----------



## moosewhisperer1

beauty mount


----------



## nphillips565

All time!


----------



## tacomeyers15

This is awesome! A lot of talent to do work like that


----------



## ctk94

wow!


----------



## Pitz

Wow. Great job!


----------



## Favresa

That is really great!


----------



## Wiels07

Awesome job! How much does a mount like that weigh?


----------



## Smokie

That’s awesome! Nice work


----------



## ol desertrat

i like it


----------



## Jzoch

Top notch!!


----------



## Dirtyjimmy85

Awesome! Love unique bear mounts


----------



## sdwalker98

nice...heck of an idea


----------



## MattfromVT

Incredible


----------



## baller32

That is very cool.


----------



## brian.kass

Awesome work


----------



## Carjake

scrolling through looking at some older stuff..This is beautiful !


----------



## Dehoyt

Amazing job on that. Something to be proud of for sure!


----------



## RustyFF3

Great job!


----------



## Bmf_68

looks good


----------



## mountaintoy

Very nicely done!


----------



## GoodC

Really nice


----------



## cdw

great work


----------



## Leon loomis

Sweet looks good


----------



## blackfeather-

What an amazing mount!


----------



## SULLY305

Nice!


----------



## AggieJames09

very neat


----------



## ShannonT

Incredible! The hours that would’ve went into that!


----------



## GreedyGreek1

Nice work. Very cool


----------



## HamdorfT

Very unique, I like it!


----------



## Cory F.26

Love these "action" mounts


----------



## azscorpion

wow!


----------



## knighttime

Wow!!! What a mount!


----------



## bkusant

Holy detail! Must have taken forever!


----------



## BeardedBowman1

Looks yummy. I’d fight them for that salmon too!


----------



## bzachmann

Wow


----------



## Rpatel_2008

Love it!!


----------



## Brianmp01

Very nice!


----------



## ecsbowhunter

Kick ass!!


----------



## Dillon Mahr

amazing


----------



## Wade-Booth

Sweet mount great work!


----------



## RyanNelson

That’s awesome


----------



## HolsteinW

Noice bear!


----------



## Mogollon26

Very cool...I like that! Great job!


----------



## Tjh57440

JerseyJays said:


> Custom mount completed recently.. thought inwoukd share because it's not the normal stuff i normally get to work on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Freaking sweet


----------



## Txduckcutter

very nice!


----------



## wesdawn1

JerseyJays said:


> Custom mount completed recently.. thought inwoukd share because it's not the normal stuff i normally get to work on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Looks great


----------



## KaydNic

Love the saliva dripping!!


----------



## Patrick Leatherman

Incredible


----------



## GhillyGuy

That's awesome


----------



## ABE18

Bravo
Absolutely beautiful


----------

